# Allo Baby Carrier?



## HoneymoonBaby (Mar 31, 2004)

Has anyone tried this carrier? It looks like a good alternative to the Bjorn. Seems like it might be comfier for mom and baby. Any thoughts?

http://www.onestepahead.com/jump.jsp...757&change=117

(By the way, please don't suggest a sling -- I'm going to get a KKAFP for winter, but that is as "Earthy-looking" as I will go, and it's too warm for Virginia in the summertime, so I want a soft carrier for when Ian is a wee babe. Also, DH will only wear a soft carrier -- nothing else.)


----------



## kimberlylibby (Dec 28, 2003)

What about a Sutemi or an Ergo??

I think they support baby's legs more.


----------



## HoneymoonBaby (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimberlylibby*
What about a Sutemi or an Ergo??

I think they support baby's legs more.

If these are the ones I'm thinking of, then I really don't like the floppy design and extra fabric. I really prefer the streamlined looks and structure of a Bjorn-style carrier. For one thing, it just SEEMS safer to me. For another, if I am going to be wearing it in public, I need it to look good (which is a matter of taste, of course). Shallow, but true.







:

No one has tried the Allo Baby?


----------



## ShabbyChic (Feb 24, 2003)

I have never heard of the carrier you described, but I do want to say that Bjorn style carriers put a ton of stress on the shoulders and are in no way safer than any sling used properly. I would also be a lot more concerned with how comfortable I am than how the carrier looks. Certain slings are very streamlined and very chic anyway and look a lot better than a Bjorn.


----------



## Kristine233 (Jul 15, 2003)

It looks cool but the reason people go for slings and Asian type carriers is because the Bjorn and the one you mentioned put the baby in an upright position and has them straddleing a peice of fabric. This puts stress on the baby's spine. I'm sure someone could find more stats on this. What you want to look for is something that puts baby in a 'seated' position, this is healthier for the baby. But way to go to want to wear your baby none the less! Check out www.kozycarrier.com
And if you want to 'look good' and not earthy check out www.zolowear.com they have awesome silk brocade slings that are so classy!!


----------



## HoneymoonBaby (Mar 31, 2004)

Again, I'm asking if anyone has tried the Allo Baby Carrier. I am not at all interested in a sling. I realize a lot of people really like them, but they are not for me. If no one has an opinion on the Allo Baby Carrier, then I guess I'll have to be the first to try it, and that's fine. But before I sign up to be the guinea pig (at a cost of $70), I wanted to see if anyone else has seen it or used it. That's all.

If I wanted information on slings, there's no shortage of that here -- so I wouldn't take up board space asking basic questions that a simple search could answer. Right now, I'm just interested in knowing if anyone has tried the Allo Baby Carrier.

Allo Baby Carrier:
http://www.onestepahead.com/jump.jsp...757&change=117

Edited to add:

Kristine, I've seen a couple of articles speculating that the Bjorn-type carrier could be hard on baby's back, but they were both on websites selling a competing product (Hug-a-Bub and KKAFP). Have you seen anything from an objective source that definitively makes the case that a Bjorn can hurt your baby? I know an awful lot of babies who have been carried in them (including myself), and they all turned out just fine . . .
















T By the way, how come your name says "New Member" under it and mine says "Member" even though you've been here longer and have way more posts than me? More


----------



## Kristine233 (Jul 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HoneymoonBaby*








T By the way, how come your name says "New Member" under it and mine says "Member" even though you've been here longer and have way more posts than me? More









I have no idea. I've been trying to figure that out as well! I'm forever doomed to be a 'new member' I guess!

Anyways, I'll try to see if I can find 'objective' information about the front packs. I too carried my oldest in a frontpack with no problems but for me personally now its a matter of ease comfort and not wanting to take the risk.


----------



## Kristine233 (Jul 15, 2003)

[qoute]Edited to add:

Kristine, I've seen a couple of articles speculating that the Bjorn-type carrier could be hard on baby's back, but they were both on websites selling a competing product (Hug-a-Bub and KKAFP). Have you seen anything from an objective source that definitively makes the case that a Bjorn can hurt your baby? I know an awful lot of babies who have been carried in them (including myself), and they all turned out just fine . . .
[/qoute]

I've been researching.....
http://www.continuum-concept.org/rea...nalStress.html


----------



## ShabbyChic (Feb 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HoneymoonBaby*
Again, I'm asking if anyone has tried the Allo Baby Carrier. I am not at all interested in a sling. I realize a lot of people really like them, but they are not for me. If no one has an opinion on the Allo Baby Carrier, then I guess I'll have to be the first to try it, and that's fine. But before I sign up to be the guinea pig (at a cost of $70), I wanted to see if anyone else has seen it or used it. That's all.

If I wanted information on slings, there's no shortage of that here -- so I wouldn't take up board space asking basic questions that a simple search could answer. Right now, I'm just interested in knowing if anyone has tried the Allo Baby Carrier.


----------



## mom2noah (Oct 12, 2003)

I saw one today in a store and it looked similar to a Bjorn.

When my DS was first born I shelled out the 90 bucks for a bjorn. Seriously, wearing it for more than a hour left me in so much back pain, and I do not have a bad back! Luckily I bought it at BRU and got my money back when I returned the darn thing. I would save your money and stick with your KKAFP. When you baby gets a little older I would get an ABC, like a Kozy or MeiTei, or I would get an Ergo or Sutemi. Much better for you and baby.


----------



## KoalaMama (Jan 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HoneymoonBaby*
If these are the ones I'm thinking of, then I really don't like the floppy design and extra fabric. I really prefer the streamlined looks and structure of a Bjorn-style carrier. For one thing, it just SEEMS safer to me. For another, if I am going to be wearing it in public, I need it to look good (which is a matter of taste, of course). Shallow, but true.







:

I have an Ergo and a Sutemi and there's no "floppy design and extra fabric" on either of them. Maybe you're thinking of something else? The Ergo looks as streamlined as the Bjorn in my opinion, and actually has less points of failure because there are less buckles and straps to be done up. (To your point of safety.) It's also much easier to get on than the Bjorn, etc. Now normally the Ergo is not my number one recommendation for a newborn in any case, but you've been very *ahem* adamant that you don't want to hear our overall opinions on that one.









If you're really set on something that looks like the Bjorn, I recommend the First Journey carrier: http://www.first-journey.com More versatile for positions (you can use it on your back) and I think it would be more comfortable for the wearer.

To the point on these syles of carriers and spinal stress... The article on the TCC web site is really interesting, but it is the opinion of one professional. There's no evidence to support or deny those claims. I'm personally not a fan of this "hanging by the crotch" style carrier either, simply because I can't imagine it being comfortable to me, but I think it's worth saying that just because someone posted an article on the Internet doesn't make it fact.


----------



## BetsyPage (Mar 5, 2004)

I'm just looking at the ad and it says this is "New Zealand/Australia's #1 carrier outperforms the leading european brand...and we can prove it!"... anyway, I'm wondering if they are referring to the Wilkinet? (http://www.wilkinet.co.uk/) I know that's very popular in the UK... from what I've heard it's an OK carrier, sort of what they have over there... there was a discussion about it recently on a babywearing list, but I can't remember exactly what it said...

Don't know if that's helpful...

IMO, an ABC can be gorgeous & quite stylish, especially if you choose your own fabric, etc... I think several designs are made with *just the right amount* of fabric to get the job done, so they can look as streamlined as these other carriers, plus you can use them for much longer. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## mom2noah (Oct 12, 2003)

There is another alternative too, that you can use much longer than you willb e able to use the Bjorn for. It's very sleek, which I know you are looking for. I've never used one so I can't comment on its functionality.
http://www.rideoncarriers.com/


----------



## pamelamama (Dec 12, 2002)

:


----------



## kimberlylibby (Dec 28, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2noah*
There is another alternative too, that you can use much longer than you willb e able to use the Bjorn for. It's very sleek, which I know you are looking for. I've never used one so I can't comment on its functionality.
http://www.rideoncarriers.com/

See, now I think that is like 10,000 times UGLIER than a hotsling. Not trying to be rude, and hey, you don't even own one, but just being honest.

I think the looks of that are bulky and awkward....

I just can't imagine NOT liking the looks of a pouch! My word, she has gorgeous Oriental brocades.... sigh....

I can understand not liking the looks of a tail sling, to an extent... they are definitely bulkier than a pouch sling.... I love 'em all, but I can see that a pouch sling is definitely "trimmer" looking.... but wow....

Kimberly


----------



## Kristine233 (Jul 15, 2003)

Kim, as far as trimmer I have to %100 agree! I've carried a plain pouch in my COIN PURSE. lol. How many front packs can you do that with? I shoudl see the looks when I pull that out! hehe


----------



## HoneymoonBaby (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2noah*
There is another alternative too, that you can use much longer than you willb e able to use the Bjorn for. It's very sleek, which I know you are looking for. I've never used one so I can't comment on its functionality.
http://www.rideoncarriers.com/

That's really cute! My baby will be a newborn this summer, though, so that carrier won't work for us until later. Thanks for the link, though. I like that.









I think when One Step Ahead talks about the Allo carrier being better than the "leading European brand," I think they're talking about the Bjorn. Especially based on the comparisons they offer as examples.








T I have to say, I'm sort of floored by the anti-Bjorn senitment on the board. Isn't anything that helps a mom wear her baby a GOOD thing?







I can understand PREFERRING a sling, but why campaign so vehemently against the Bjorn or Bjorn-style carriers if that's what a mama wants? They're not evil!


----------



## KoalaMama (Jan 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HoneymoonBaby*







T I have to say, I'm sort of floored by the anti-Bjorn senitment on the board. Isn't anything that helps a mom wear her baby a GOOD thing?







I can understand PREFERRING a sling, but why campaign so vehemently against the Bjorn or Bjorn-style carriers if that's what a mama wants? They're not evil!

Yes, anything that gets a baby in arms is a good thing. I think the reason you're getting the "anti-Bjorn" response is because there are a lot of people here who started with a Bjorn and moved onto something later that was so much more comfortable. This is all about sharing experiences and telling others what has worked for them. Can't really blame someone for wanting to warn you away from something they found uncomfortable. Isn't that the purpose of looking for advice? A similar thing happens when people mention the NoJo sling - everyone chimes in with the "BTDT, no thanks" posts.


----------



## thundersweet (Feb 28, 2003)

I have not seen that carrier you mention. However, I was in a similar situation as you. I really like the look of the Bjorn carrier. I had one with my dd and wore if for short periods when she was a wee one. After visiting this board I came upon these carriers www.hugabub.com I got mine in the through www.cottoncradles.com . My baby is not here yet but I tried it on with a baby doll and its really super comfortable. Dont know if you like the looks of it or not but thought I would mention it. I got this one http://www.hug-a-bub.com.au/imagepages/image1.htm in this color. Its really very pretty and feels like your softest cotton t-shirt!!


----------



## mom2noah (Oct 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimberlylibby*
See, now I think that is like 10,000 times UGLIER than a hotsling. Not trying to be rude, and hey, you don't even own one, but just being honest.

I think the looks of that are bulky and awkward....

I just can't imagine NOT liking the looks of a pouch! My word, she has gorgeous Oriental brocades.... sigh....

I can understand not liking the looks of a tail sling, to an extent... they are definitely bulkier than a pouch sling.... I love 'em all, but I can see that a pouch sling is definitely "trimmer" looking.... but wow....

Kimberly

I have a hotsling and I love it.

However, Kirsten has made it clear she is not interested in pouches or slings. That is why I suggested that carrier to her. After all, everyone has different tastes.

BTW Kirsten, since you are an MDC member you can get free shipping. There is a code on the front page of this board (where all the ads are).


----------



## radish (Sep 19, 2002)

oops.


----------



## radish (Sep 19, 2002)

Quote:

Yes, anything that gets a baby in arms is a good thing. I think the reason you're getting the "anti-Bjorn" response is because there are a lot of people here who started with a Bjorn and moved onto something later that was so much more comfortable. This is all about sharing experiences and telling others what has worked for them. Can't really blame someone for wanting to warn you away from something they found uncomfortable. Isn't that the purpose of looking for advice? A similar thing happens when people mention the NoJo sling - everyone chimes in with the "BTDT, no thanks" posts
yeah that! and







:


----------



## radish (Sep 19, 2002)

better post...

sorry but your posts were somewhat offensive to me and had a very unfriendly tone.

you should probably visit a mainstream board for a review on that carrier.

us mdc-ers are a crunchy bunch of earthy-looking mamas who are sling-crazed!

regina


----------



## pamelamama (Dec 12, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HoneymoonBaby*







T I have to say, I'm sort of floored by the anti-Bjorn senitment on the board. Isn't anything that helps a mom wear her baby a GOOD thing?







I can understand PREFERRING a sling, but why campaign so vehemently against the Bjorn or Bjorn-style carriers if that's what a mama wants? They're not evil!

Honeymoon, I've thinking how to explain this all morning. What you have here are sling/babycarrier gourmets. It's like you walked into a gourmet cheese shop and asked for Kraft American Slices.







Yes, it's cheese, but can you blame us for trying to get you to try a little brie instead? The other analogy I thought of... you've come into a gourmet chocolate shoppe and asked for a Hershey bar. Sure, even the snobbiest chocolate fans will settle for a Hershy bar from time to time... but we feel in our (admittedly elitist) hearts that there's something better out there. And of course there are your hardcore Hershey fans who will be happy with nothing else. To each her own.

All this talk has made me hungry. Just trying to lighten up the tone a little! I hope you find what makes you happy.


----------



## radish (Sep 19, 2002)

Quote:

It's like you walked into a gourmet cheese shop and asked for Kraft American Slices
ROFLMBO!!!


----------



## HoneymoonBaby (Mar 31, 2004)

Pamela: ROFL! I think I understand better now. And I have a sudden craving for chocolate . . . .









Thundersweet: Thanks for the suggestion. I have checked out the Hug-a-Bub on their website and considered it off and on for a couple of months. I keep flip-flopping on it. I do like the looks of it (at least in some of the pictures). I've read on other boards that it stretches out during wear, though, and needs to be readjusted a lot to keep the baby secure. I don't know if this only applies to older/heavier babies, though. And I'm very small-framed, so I'm wondering if all that fabric would overwhelm me. On some of the smaller girls in the pictures on the website, it ended up looking more like a smock than a carrier. Do you find that the fit is more t-shirt-like, or tank-top-like on you? And if you don't mind saying, what's your upper body like (bony, padded, muscular, big boobs, etc.)?

TO EVERYONE: What's with the popcorn? I'm sorry if I'm offending anyone with my lack of interest in a sling, really I am. I know a lot of you make them, wear them, and love them. I personally think they look great on a lot of people. They're especially gorgeous when they blend well with a mama's overall style. But that's also why I don't think they'd look good on ME (with the exception of a KKAFP or something totally plain like that). They're so far from my usual style that it would be a chore to get dressed in the morning if I knew I would be wearing a sling that day. I'd feel like I had to get new clothes or something. I'm a bit of a clotheshorse (I would classify my interest/obsession with fashion as "my hobby"), so this actually matters to me more than it should. (And yes, naive first-time-mom as I am, I intend to remain a clotheshorse once the baby is here. I realize this is probably good for a huge laugh, so go ahead and chuckle -- just keep it behind your screen, okay? I'm 8 months pregnant and hormonally psychotic.







)

Seriously, thank you all for your input as far as what has and hasn't worked for you. I will probably go ahead and order the Allo carrier just to see if I like it. Who knows, it could be the greatest carrier in the history of the universe, and meanwhile no one here has tried it!







I seriously doubt it'll be all THAT, of course, but I still want to check it out. Even if I fall in love with the KKAFP that I want to buy for fall/winter, I can probably get a few months' good use out of the Allo if it works out, and I know my husband will like it. And if I HATE the Allo, I'll come back and you can all say "I told you so!" and I'll consider trying a sling. Okay?????









(I added lots of smilies this time to try to seem more friendly. I'm sorry I seemed short with people earlier, but I wanted to nip the sling suggestions in the bud because I KNEW that's what everyone would suggest if I didn't make it clear I wasn't interested. I truly was not trying to be rude -- I was just trying to make myself really clear from the start what I was looking for.)


----------



## thundersweet (Feb 28, 2003)

Thundersweet: Thanks for the suggestion. I have checked out the Hug-a-Bub on their website and considered it off and on for a couple of months. I keep flip-flopping on it. I do like the looks of it (at least in some of the pictures). I've read on other boards that it stretches out during wear, though, and needs to be readjusted a lot to keep the baby secure. I don't know if this only applies to older/heavier babies, though. And I'm very small-framed, so I'm wondering if all that fabric would overwhelm me. On some of the smaller girls in the pictures on the website, it ended up looking more like a smock than a carrier. Do you find that the fit is more t-shirt-like, or tank-top-like on you? And if you don't mind saying, what's your upper body like (bony, padded, muscular, big boobs, etc.)?

Well I am not thin by any means. lol I have very big boobs which does make it look like alot up front. Thats why I liked the look of the Bjorn. I ddint want anything making me look any bigger in that area. lol The think about the Hug a Bub is you can adjust the material out or in. Like the woman in the link I posted before looks very thin and I think it looks great on her and then some people wear it more "fanned out". Like this http://www.hug-a-bub.com.au/imagepages/image38.htm I personally liked it on me when I wore it around the house not fanned out. This photo to me just seems so comfy and I think it looks good http://www.hug-a-bub.com.au/imagepages/image29.htm I also like how baby head was supported. With my bjorn my dd head would flop when I leaned forward if I didnt hold it. You could always get one from a place like cottoncradles.com and send it back if you dont like it. Lisa was great about letting me know I could return it if I didnt like it. Now when my baby gets here and I am 100% sure I like it with a real baby I plan to get an all black one.

My opinion is you need to find the right carrier for you. Whatever carrier makes you comfortable carrying your baby. For my dd it was the Bjorn. This time around I need something more comfy since I will need to carry ds around most of the time since my dd keeps me pretty busy. I didnt carry dd around all day. Never found a comfortable way to do it. Now that I have been looking around on this board I bought the Hug a Bub and two Hotslings which is pouch. I really hope I find these comfy.


----------



## Tupelo Honey (Mar 24, 2004)

Kristen, If you like this style of carrier, I would suggest the First Journey by Baby Trekker. Same streamlined look, but it has some plusses: waist belt distributes weight better for your back, and it can be worn on front or back with baby facing in or out. Also, the baby is against your body rather than hanging in a pod. Oh, and it's a bit less expensive at $60 USD. HTH!

Also, just have to add one last pouch pitch--have you seen the New Native in Cindy Crawford's BabyStyle? Not crunchy, very plain and neutral.

Ok, that's all!


----------



## kimberlylibby (Dec 28, 2003)

Yeah, I think I just took offense because you made it sound like slings/pouches are NOT fashionable....

when, wow, a zolo to me is like TOP fashion!!

I would think a fashionista would love to find slings to go with every outfit









Sorry


----------



## radish (Sep 19, 2002)

pregnancy hormones taken into account


----------



## KoalaMama (Jan 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tupelo Honey*
Kristen, If you like this style of carrier, I would suggest the First Journey by Baby Trekker. Same streamlined look, but it has some plusses: waist belt distributes weight better for your back, and it can be worn on front or back with baby facing in or out. Also, the baby is against your body rather than hanging in a pod. Oh, and it's a bit less expensive at $60 USD. HTH!

Kristy... That was my suggestion too, and I even went to your site first thinking you carried them in your store? I didn't see them though... Do you no longer stock them?


----------



## pamelamama (Dec 12, 2002)

Ok, good.... seems like we're all working together now.


----------



## pamelamama (Dec 12, 2002)

My popcorn was just me subscribing to this thread so I could see how it went.


----------



## radish (Sep 19, 2002)

i wanted to share pamelamamas popcorn (and lurk w/her).


----------



## Tupelo Honey (Mar 24, 2004)

No, I don't carry them anymore. I recently sold my last 2 on ebay. I decided to focus on slings. Thanks for thinkin' of me, though  (no smilies on quick reply?)


----------

